# Help me find my bike



## Skyfox (May 29, 2019)

Hi All. I have been searching in vain for a picture or advertisement for the bike I had as a kid. I'm hoping that someone here might be able to point me in the right direction.

The bike was purchased in the 1970s (wish I could be more specific). If I had to guess, I'd say it was manufactured around '76.
It was orange.
It had a black, smooth banana seat with a stylized number 1 on it. Very 70s looking.
The chain guard, if I'm remembering it right, it had a horse's head on it and it looked like electric shocks (maybe) coming out the back of the horse's head.
It had the look of a stingray, but could have been another brand. My parents were always looking to save some money.


Does any of that ring a bell for anyone? I feel like I'm searching for the proverbial needle in the haystack.

I'm a graphic designer and if I can find a picture of the darned thing, I plan on making a stylized image of it for a poster for my wall.

The frame at least, was very similar to this one.


----------



## GTs58 (May 30, 2019)

Welcome to the Cabe, and best of luck with your search. I have no idea what it would be but if it had a number 1 on the seat then maybe an early BMX style bike?


----------



## Skyfox (May 30, 2019)

Thanks! I think that's possible. I'm going to broaden my search a little bit and look through some BMX styles.


I rode that bike until it, literally, fell apart. After the seat post broke, Dad replaced it with a sawed off broomstick, because... well, Dads do stuff like that when they don't want to buy you a new bike. Predictably, the broomstick gave out as I was coming down a big hill and I ended up rolling through the street and passed out on the sidewalk.


----------



## bricycle (May 30, 2019)




----------



## Skyfox (May 30, 2019)

Oh wow. Now THAT'S a bike! It's definitely similar. Sears also makes sense. My parents bought my little sister a pedal car around the same time from the Sears catalog. I was able to locate it online in the 1975 Wishbook. There are a ton of those online. Wishbook Web

It's a really cool resource. Unfortunately not indexed, but it's crazy how you remember stuff. I looked through those things so many times I could remember the order! Unfortunately, I couldn't find my bike in the catalog, but I'm going to search through 74 and 76 tonight.

I'm almost certain I got the bike for my 7th birthday which was July 4, 1977. My little sister would have been 3 and she was the favorite (aren't they always) so she got presents on my birthday, too.


----------



## bricycle (May 30, 2019)

I tried under Lightning (lightning bolts), Mustang (Horse), and #1 on banana seat.


----------



## bricycle (May 30, 2019)

Huffy Thunder Road? Mattel Stallion? Vrroom Bronco?


----------



## stoney (May 30, 2019)

Just a question, have you googled 1974 BMX bicycle pictures, 1975 BMX bicycle pictures, 1976 BMX bicycle pictures and so on? Many pictures come up. Or maybe the year starting from 1974 and add muscle bike to it.? hope you find it. Welcome to The CABE


----------



## Skyfox (May 30, 2019)

bricycle said:


> Huffy Thunder Road? Mattel Stallion? Vrroom Bronco?




Thanks for searching! The 1976 Huffy Star Spangler looks, I believe, exactly like mine except for the paint job. I'm looking now to see if they sold any other paint options.


----------



## Skyfox (May 30, 2019)

stoney said:


> Just a question, have you googled 1974 BMX bicycle pictures, 1975 BMX bicycle pictures, 1976 BMX bicycle pictures and so on? Many pictures come up. Or maybe the year starting from 1974 and add muscle bike to it.? hope you find it. Welcome to The CABE




Thanks! I've searched some of those terms, but not all of them. I'll start adding some into my searches.

Ya know, searching is half the fun!


----------



## stoney (May 30, 2019)

I am sure you will find it. There are many great minds here


----------



## Skyfox (May 30, 2019)

The more I look, I'm almost certain it was a Huffy. I found the Huffy '73 catalog and they had several similar bikes with different paint themes. The Clean Machine and Cheater Slick are very close. I'm thinking if I can find the '76 catalog, I'm there.


----------



## bricycle (May 31, 2019)

Skyfox said:


> Thanks for searching! The 1976 Huffy Star Spangler looks, I believe, exactly like mine except for the paint job. I'm looking now to see if they sold any other paint options.
> 
> View attachment 1006835




I have a 1977? Star World in silver just like this.. fenders and fork look same. Black banana with symbolic star symbol on saddle, and chain guard. $150 ish
can send pics tonight...


----------



## Skyfox (May 31, 2019)

bricycle said:


> I have a 1977? Star World in silver just like this.. fenders and fork look same. Black banana with symbolic star symbol on saddle, and chain guard. $150 ish
> can send pics tonight...




I'm not really interested in buying one. I'm just trying to find an accurate photograph of the one I had. I'd love to see some pictures of you Star World, though!


----------



## Skyfox (May 31, 2019)

Also, in my searching yesterday, I found one made by AMF that has the exact same paint combo.  I read that AMF made a bunch of different bikes for different retail outlets. I'm starting to think it's one of those.

This is the '71 Roadmaster Renegade. Looks to be the exact color of orange and I'm 100% certain that the orange and black on the seat are the same colors, just a different design.


----------



## bricycle (May 31, 2019)




----------



## Skyfox (May 31, 2019)

bricycle said:


> View attachment 1007307



Beautiful!

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## spomalley86 (Jun 16, 2019)

Roadmaster renegade


----------



## Skyfox (Jun 17, 2019)

Great bike! It's really close!

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------

